# Screen Names



## Old Griz (Jun 3, 2005)

On some forums you must have your real name as your screen name or you can not participate.
This is done to help eliminate personal flaming and problems... 
Do you think we should do the same thing here... 
Or at the very least, all members should have their real name in their profile...


----------



## BogBean (Jun 3, 2005)

I belong to many blogs, groups, lists on the internet and this group is the best. I think we should leave it alone. If it is not broke don't fix it...


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 3, 2005)

Griz,

I don't have a preference.  

Of course, Joe Smith, John Doe and Ed Brown may have to have assigned numbers as well as a name.

Ed Brown


----------



## coach (Jun 3, 2005)

Tom,
I'm called Coach more than I am my real name.  I think my son will think that is my name!  LOL


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 3, 2005)

Tom, I didn't vote as I felt the options were too limited.  No, I don't have a better set of options.  Personally, I feel better if a person's name is at least in their profile.


----------



## rtjw (Jun 3, 2005)

Griz, I ran a forum for our community that I live in. We had so many problems with people anonymously bashing people that we had to go to listing your real name and a phone number that the moderators could reach you at. I think it is a good idea because then people cant bash each other without being held responsible.


----------



## Ligget (Jun 3, 2005)

I would like at least a christian name in their signiture.
It is great to be able to mention their "real" name when thanking them for help etc..
Instead of thanks WXYZ1919 or whatever![]


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm with Chuck B.


----------



## Ken Massingale (Jun 3, 2005)

I prefer real names, but that's just me.
It doesn't really matter, does it? I could have registered with a 'real name' of Elmer Fudd, who would know... 'cept da wabbit!


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Jun 3, 2005)

I use the same s/n for all the forums I use as well as email etc. I guess it is my alter ego. However, I think that a real name is nice in a signature, so you can have some idea who you are talking to. Also so many of us have s/n's that are weird enough that they make no sense to others. I have had questions about mine more than once although it seems obvious to me what it means.   []


----------



## mikes pens (Jun 3, 2005)

All I know is that I was made to make and sell pens.  As you can notice, I go by mike's pens and my real name is Mike Spence.

mikes pens
Mike Spence

say both lines above a few times and you will get it.  <b></b>


----------



## Woodbutcher68 (Jun 3, 2005)

If there are problems with people flaming and personal attacks, the moderators and administrators have the power to edit, delete or pull the post from view. A board I used to Admin on had a "Pull and Paste" area that we put questionable posts in to for holding and discussion among the Mods and Admins. If it was decided that the post was acceptable, it was reposted, if not it was deleted. We also sent a Private Message to the poster telling him why the post was removed. We had problems every day, most of which were caused by the owner, so I left.


----------



## wayneis (Jun 3, 2005)

Its my opinion that it may help avoid flaming if everyone had their real name registered at least in the profile.  

Wayne


----------



## swm6500 (Jun 3, 2005)

I think that the real name at least in the profile would be nice. I use the same screen name for a lot of things as it is just easier to remember one name than a dozen or so.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm with Chuck B. and Lou as well.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Jun 4, 2005)

I have been known as Eagle since the mid 80's. When I lived in Key West I received mail once with the following address:
Eagle
Sunset celebration
Mallory Square
Key West Fla(zip)
Since there is no requirement to be a member of IAP  to view albums or view posts I will not use a real name on this site,
If it is or was required to register that's one thing but with all that goes on in the world today I will choose whom I let into my life. 
If some would like to e-mail me and I get to know them well enough to offer or ask for a phone number then after speaking with them CHOOSE to let them ente even more into my life it will be of my choosing not because a forum rule was changed.
I have been a member of a successful fellowship that has been in existance for over 70 years, it's members far exceed any membership role this forum could hope for. This fellowship pides itself on anonimity and it's purpose is far more important to me than the exchanges I have on this forum.
I have been a member there for almost 12 years but I may be off  by one it's late.
I have no problems registerng with   my real name and heck I only have one e-mail address and that's the one I used.
IT's bad enough that non members can view albums and posts.
Usng a real name as a screen name?
NOPE!


----------



## ctEaglesc (Jun 4, 2005)

Just thought of something, my screen name is more like my real name and if I used my real name then it really would be considered a  be considered a fake name.
Nope still aint changing my screen name.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Jun 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />I'm with Chuck B.


Who's Chuck B?


----------



## ldimick (Jun 4, 2005)

One thing that REAL NAMES can be used for is to judge the validity of a person making a post. It is much easier to make snide remarks when you can hide.


----------



## glm1157 (Jun 4, 2005)

Does anyone actually know that using real names will stop the flaming and bashing?  I don't think so.  People are still going to mis-read a post or have a bad-hair day or whatever and flames are going to happen.

Gary Manning


----------



## Thumbs (Jun 4, 2005)

I think any author/screen name is fine.......  Some of them are interesting and informative; they make you curious about your fellow turners and induce you to check them out.  However, I think the "real name" signature should always be included at the tail end of the post as many of us do here.  I do have some problem with our signature pictures and quotes!  Just because they take up so much screen room!  Some times you have to do an awful lot of scrolling just for one or two word replies.  Am I missing a way to inhibit pictures/graphics/witticisms in the signature portion of the posts without losing the signature itself?

NO! I am not complaining about anybody's pictures/graphics/witticisms but after a few hundred times the freshness begins to pale.....  Know what I mean?  Sorry, did I get off track here, again?[}][]

Hope I didn't step on anybody's toes!  If I did, feel free to step back on mine!  I wear steel tips all the time to protect them![][}][]


----------



## Randy_ (Jun 4, 2005)

I use my real name and I flame and get flamed just as much as if I were "XXXYYYZZZ."  And how would you to enforce it??  Not much difference in signing up with a screen name and a false "real name" that I can see and how do you stop people from doing that??  I think it is fine the way it is.

D***, here I go agreeing with cteaglesc again.  With so much scamming and other crap going on on the Internet these days, I think there is a lot to be said for maintaining as much privacy as possible!!


----------



## jwoodwright (Jun 4, 2005)

I believe this is a great site and we all need to remember we are different.  We share a craft and given the same set of directions, we still manage to put our personal touch on the pen.  I only wish the "flaming" would stop...[:I]


----------



## Doghouse (Jun 4, 2005)

I have a home persona, and an online persona.  Remember that we are not the only ones who view this.  Yes it is great that we give personal names and cities so that others from the hobby can get in touch.  BUT the big problem is that every web crawler out there INCLUDING the ones by hackers can also read all this information.  

I have called a few members only to have them ask how I had their number.  When I explained the 3-5 steps to find it, they were stunned.  Many of us have invested good money in tools, and wood.  A professional thief could watch and find out when people were not going to be around, use the name and address and boom,,, You are out everything!

Always be careful about merging your online and offline persona's you never know the cost.

Am I paranoid? No I work in the Internet / software security business.
(JMHO - not a Moderator related post)


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 4, 2005)

I can't resist a second response to this poll.  The only openly hostile posts that I have had directed at me were from people who used my REAL first name or were careful to simply make thinly veiled comments without reference to a name at all. As for my screen name, I've made many email friends on this site who were curious about my screen name.  Maybe it's just hard to be offend a Bluesman... after all, most of us have hellhounds on our trail already.


----------



## woodwish (Jun 4, 2005)

Although I see all sides of this I think SN's are an interesting thign to have and to read aobut others.  christian names are given to us at birth and really do not always reflect who we are.  Nicknames/Screenames do reflect something about us.  It would be interesting to know why Tom goes by "Ol' Griz", maybe it reflects who he is better than Tom.  I know a lot of Tom's but he is the only Ol Griz I know.  Same with Eagle, I sure there's a great story there.

If you stay in forums long you learn to ignore flamers, they are the same buttheads you deal with in line at Wally World and other "real" places.  I ignore buttheads at work, in the store, at craft shows, and online.  The world is too full of good people to let a few bad ones bug me, at least most of the time []

"Ray" to most people
"Raymond" to my wife and immediate family
"Wish" to most students
"Mr. Wishart" to people that know me formally
"Mr. Wise-heart" to all those idiot telemarketers
"Wizard" to all my former listeners on the radio (Rock n' Roll forever baby!)
"Woodwish" to all my various woodworking forums members
"Rev. Ray" to my seminary class (although that sounds more like a DJ name)
"Dad" to my own children, and many of my students on my productions staff at school
"long-haired burned-out hippie" to people that don't like me in person

I think you get the idea, call me whatever you want, I answer to them all.  By the way, I did get a telemarketer call here last week wanting to speak with "Mr. Woodwish" about a business loan.  I just laughed that someone went through the time to track down a phone number for a screen name to offer me a loan.


----------



## Old Griz (Jun 4, 2005)

Tom goes by Old Griz because when he was younger (many eons ago) his buddies called him Bear... now that he is ancient and grizzled in appearance.. he is Old Griz... []

BTW, I am really glad to see this poll has not started any wars or screaming or gnashing of teeth... I started it because of another forum I belong to that will not allow a SN other than your real name and another forum that mandates you must fill out the profile with your real name and at least the town and state you live in (did not join that one)... 
I am not trying to force or make any changes here... was more curious about how everyone else felt about it...


----------



## rtparso (Jun 4, 2005)

I for one am getting tired of looking at half of Tom's signature picture. The other half is ALMOST as cute as my granddaughter.[8D]




<br />


----------



## Old Griz (Jun 4, 2005)

Ron, you are absolutely right.. she is a cutie... <b>_ALMOST</b>_ as cute as my daughter [}][][}]


----------



## jeff (Jun 4, 2005)

My preference is for real names in your <b>profile</b>. That's accessible only by members. I don't have any real preference for username. I actually get a kick out of some of the wacky usernames here.


----------



## patsfan (Jun 4, 2005)

With the amount of information that is available about people on the internet, I choose to go by Patsfan.  I have no problem identifying myself to people I have contact with, but do not wish to toss my identity out to anyone who may stop by.  Rather than stopping flaming or spam, IMHO,it can allow it to become far more focused and personal.

Mike


----------



## timdaleiden (Jun 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Thumbs_
> <br />.  I do have some problem with our signature pictures and quotes!  Just because they take up so much screen room!



 Is this better Bob? I have just been playing around with animations lately, and mine was beginning to bug me too.  The pages that I post to should load more quickly now, and take up less screen. 

 Sorry for any inconveniences.


----------



## timdaleiden (Jun 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Doghouse_
> <br />Always be careful about merging your online and offline persona's you never know the cost.
> 
> Am I paranoid? No I work in the Internet / software security business.
> (JMHO - not a Moderator related post)



 Ya' know, it is so hard to respond to somebody named Doghouse. 

 I think someone can safely put their real first name at the end of their posts without worrying about identity theft, hackers, etc. 

 I like responding to real people, instead of personas. I donâ€™t mind silly screen names, but responding to a screen name sometimes feels silly, like right now. I have never talked to actual doghouses, and I hope I never will. [][]

 So be brave everybody, sign your posts with at least your real first name, so we don't have to respond to silly screen names.


----------



## jwoodwright (Jun 4, 2005)

Tim,  This is something I posted before and many members put their name and location in the signature block.  This led to many members finding other members near them. []


----------



## timdaleiden (Jun 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jwoodwright_
> <br />Tim,  This is something I posted before and many members put their name and location in the signature block.  This led to many members finding other members near them. []



 John, 

 The location thing is nice if somebody wants to include that. Anybody here can find me if they are curious enough. I just think it would be nice to include a real first name. What is there to be afraid of???


----------



## Randy_ (Jun 5, 2005)

Timif that is your real name???[][])

I like the size better but what happened to the animation??  It was unique.....I liked it!!!!!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdaleiden_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Tim,

I agree that sometimes it feels strange to "talk" to some of the screen names.  I think of the group as a friendly (mostly []) forum, and prefer to use given names or nicknames like Griz and Eagle.  For those who hesitate to post their real names, just remember this:  Just because you are paranoid, it doesn't mean they aren't out to get you!  []

Also, I got to agree with Bob, thanks for reducing your signature.  It is novel, but a small size serves the purpose without hogging space, so to speak.  How soon will be before we have someone post a video of them turning a pen for their signature?


----------



## Ligget (Jun 5, 2005)

William you just spoilt my surprise! LOL[xx(]


----------



## rtjw (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by woodwish_
> <br />Although I see all sides of this I think SN's are an interesting thign to have and to read aobut others.  christian names are given to us at birth and really do not always reflect who we are.  Nicknames/Screenames do reflect something about us.  It would be interesting to know why Tom goes by "Ol' Griz", maybe it reflects who he is better than Tom.  I know a lot of Tom's but he is the only Ol Griz I know.  Same with Eagle, I sure there's a great story there.




I have to agree with you on this one. I have been called many names by people throughout my life. 

It started out as:

"Johnny Lee Wooten" then

"Johnny Wooten" until I was about 5 then

"Rooten Tooten Johnny Wooten" until Jr High then because it was too long just

"RTJW" but people didnt like the initials being too long so it became...

"RT" 

So now people I meet get to know me and someone else comes up to me and says "Hey RT" the person asks me why do they call you RT, your initials aren't RT.

But in a round about way, they actually are.


----------



## rtparso (Jun 5, 2005)

RTJW,
That is a lot better then some of my nick names.


----------



## timdaleiden (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />Timif that is your real name???[][])
> 
> I like the size better but what happened to the animation??  It was unique.....I liked it!!!!!



 The problem with adding a lot of animations to sigs (depending on their size), is that for us dial-up users, the page begins to load very slowly. If you throw in a bunch of pen pictures on top of that, it's like watching grass grow. [V]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 5, 2005)

Since I have opinions on almost everything, it surprises even myself that I haven't posted on this topic yet. Maybe, because I just feel that it is not all that important. But feelings do run strong on this subject. Even though the internet is about 15 years 'new' in most households in many ways it is still a crawling infant. As wonderous as the new discoveries are, dangers exist. Privacy and anonimity are highly valued by most Americans. Use of nicknames is O.K. but the danger is that there are those who live some strange lives vicariously on the internet. I'm an old-line, hard nosed Goldwater conservative and die-hard Constitutionalist. But reality is that privacy in the real world is no more. I will reveal my name on some lists, others I prefer to avoid crackpot e-mails. Particpation on various discussion lists have made me dozens of e-friends. And, I have managed to meet a number in person who are now close, in person, friends. One came from England and spent almost two weeks with me and other, previous e-friends, hunting and discussing history. Another and his wife spent a week in our home traveling from Hawaii. And there are a dozen more who might drop in or would welcome me in their homes on little or no notice. Whatever the subject, pens, old guns, history, I believe that America of old still exists in commonality of mutual interests and trust.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ligget_
> <br />William you just spoilt my surprise! LOL[xx(]



Great Wit Mark! [] []


----------



## Randy_ (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdaleiden_... The problem with adding a lot of animations to sigs (depending on their size), is that for us dial-up users, the page begins to load very slowly. If you throw in a bunch of pen pictures on top of that, it's like watching grass grow. [V]



Tim:  I'm on dial-up and haven't  noticed a problem???


----------



## bigvoots44 (Jun 10, 2005)

Tim.
what is wrong with ealking to a doghouse.I personally havent done it,at least I think not...but,,,there has been times i have been in a condition where I have spoken to strange things. It is nicer to be able to speak to a person by name.
fred


----------



## MDWine (Jun 10, 2005)

I don't really care what name a person uses.
When I find that I can communicate with someone, and we are getting along, we usually start sending email, and we then learn more personal information about each other.
(then I go to their house and take their wood, huh, Tom? [] )

The main thing is that we get along with each other, show respect to each other, and give me more wood! []  (Hey, I did take Tom some Plum!! [])


----------



## Doghouse (Jun 10, 2005)

MDWine,
Did Lou leave you a message about bringing a little cardboard or something to protect part of your car?


----------



## mtnguy (Jun 12, 2005)

Let the Mod(s) handle flamers. IP's are easy enough to ban.


----------



## BigRob777 (Jun 25, 2005)

I agree with Chuck also.  My wife is scared to use her name on the internet.  It took a miracle for me to get her OK to post our picture in Bev's "What do you look like?" topic.  I think that it would be OK for the moderators to have that information, but I think that there are too many Kooks on the internet and anyone can come in here and look people up, without being members.  I worked in the prison system and have counselled countless people, who are seriously disturbed.  
People cherish their privacy.  I am far from being a "fearful guy", but I can understand people's apprehension.  I was also a bouncer for many years (back when I wasn't a nice guy) and I really wouldn't want someone seeing my name and address, if I had tossed him out of a bar. [B)] I guess that's more than you asked for, but there it is.


----------



## scalawagtoo (Jun 26, 2005)

I think screen names are cool.  I'm a genuine scalawag, a notorious scoundrel.  Too dumb to hide my real identity.
What of it? [B)][8]


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Jun 26, 2005)

I enjoy the screen names as a game to guess what they mean.  Kinda like reading car tags.  It also gives a person some privacy if they feel that it is needed.  I do think that there should be a listing of all members that perhaps only the moderators can access if there is a need for communication.  Some sort of safeguards where it takes more thaqn one moderator to be able to access the records.  This would be a list that would not be used to sale or give to other groups, etc.  

I also think that flamers or whatever should have a moderator contact them once and if there is not immediate correction then that individual should be locked from the forum on that issue and the offending reply should be removed.  The offender should be blocked until an apology is made to the one offended/ flamed.  If the same person does it (flames) again then the group of mods get together further action can be taken by contacting the offending person and confronting him/her as a group.  The offensive remarks should be removed and that person should be blocked until the offender issues an apology.  The 3rd offense should bring expulsion from the group.  Yes this is what Jesus taught us to do and it works when we are not being vindictive in our actions.

I also understand that we all have our bad hair days but we are primarily a group of adults that should handle ourselves in an adult like manner.  We can be passionate about something without being insulting or offensive.  We do have younger members or children of members who read this and we set the example.  

Sorry this was long winded but I AM A PREACHER[]


----------



## Ben (Jun 26, 2005)

I guess I am extremely naieve... I havn't ever belonged to an online group before this one, but I simply assumed that to get to know everyone better, it would be in MY best interest to use MY real name... Ben. I didn't really ever see a need to use any OTHER name. This doesn't change the fact that I DID also include my JEDI NAME!!! Look for the UPCOMING POST on " How to figure out YOUR JEDI NAME!!!"... Thanks again for the best group out here...


----------



## BigRob777 (Jun 26, 2005)

Regarding what Pastor Bill said,
I agree completely.  In order to sell anything in the individual classifieds, we are suppposed to give our full name, city, and state, I believe.  Bill's idea would be better, I think.  Also for the non-selling forums, it would work.  I wholeheartedly agree with his depiction of due process according to the Word.  It works in tens of thousands of churches around the world.[]


----------



## scalawagtoo (Jun 26, 2005)

i just scrolled thru the fonts but there isn't any Babylonian Cuneiform; darn, can't use my Sumerian name!

I got mildly flamed the other day over a confused post.

No problem, I'll just take some extra meds.


----------



## opfoto (Jun 26, 2005)

I agree to disagree, but sometimes I disagree to agree. This all seems very clear. Do as you wish... but the flamers should be forwarned. Thou shalt be bound to the paddocks, stoned by the vast membership and subjected to the Boot from this forum. nuf said.


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Jun 27, 2005)

There is nothing wrong with disagreeing with someone or everyone, it is being "disagreeable" that we are needing to confront.  It is much like several of the posts have mentioned, there are only a few that think it is OK to blast the person with whom they disagree.  As long as we (IAP) does not have a recognized way of dealing with the offender(s) then they will continue to offend.


----------

